# Rai 07/22 lab results at 8 wk post rai and very confused



## Jackajacka42 (Aug 18, 2012)

My labs came back today from my 2 month check-up, tsh 1.24 and t4 free .44

Dr said not to come back for 3 weeks and to keep everything the same. 50 mg of methimozole. I thought that t4 free at .44 was really low??? Shouldn't he be backing off my anti-thyroid meds at least a little bit? I'm so confused. I've been working my butt off to eat healthy and low calories and workout 6 days a week to make sure I can maintain my current weight and fight off mood swings/depression symptoms since I knew things might get hairy for a bit, but this kind of put me over the edge. I've gained weight, and am so moody/cranky/depressed that I thought for sure I'd get some good news today. Is this normal? I need some encouragement that I'm going to be able to be normal soon and not feel like I'm pregnant again with all the emotional roller coaster and weight gain stuff but without the light at the end of the tunnel


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Just a guess, but I wonder if the doctor is waiting for your TSH to go up more before he suggests stopping the methimazole. Did he give any indication?


----------

